# Dalliance is Love!



## devin (Jan 8, 2011)

Here's a look I did today when I freelanced.














  	Sorry the pictures seem so huge!!

  	Here's what I have on:

  	Face: MUFE matte velvet + 70, studio finish concealer nw30, ben nye contour cream, mineralize skinfinish med. deep
  	Cheeks: MUFE 58, 28, 151, Nars Albatross to highlight
  	Eyes: Mac vintage selection paint pot, Dalliance mega meta, prance mega metal, blackberry, smoke signal pigment, beauty marked, blacktrack fluidline, ardell 131 lashes and mac 42 lashes
  	Lips: Nightmoth liner, Love peck kissable color


----------



## couturesista (Jan 8, 2011)

OHHH, this is FIERCE!!!! I luv ur hair too!


----------



## makeupforever25 (Jan 8, 2011)

Sooo pretty!! I've been trying to create that eyeshadow look on myself, but I cannot seem to get it to look right. I have hooded eyelids so it's a pain


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 8, 2011)

that is stunning!!! now you have me thinking i need dalliance and love peck! damnit!!!


----------



## joey444 (Jan 8, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Smf16 (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow..this is soo pretty! Makes me glad I picked up Dalliance today


----------



## summerlove (Jan 8, 2011)

pretty


----------



## FlippinFaces360 (Jan 8, 2011)

you look b u t ful as always love it!


----------



## Lyssah (Jan 9, 2011)

Beautiful! You are rocking those lips!


----------



## peachsuns (Jan 9, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jewel7 (Jan 9, 2011)

Fabulous!!!


----------



## strawberry1 (Jan 9, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## oooHUNTRESSooo (Jan 9, 2011)

wow, this is absolutely gorgeous, that lipstick looks great on you


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 9, 2011)

OMG this is breath taking gorgeous!


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh Lord. Now I have to go back for Love Peck! LOL! Great look Devin.


----------



## keetuh (Jan 9, 2011)

I love it, gorgeous!


----------



## devin (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you loves! I'm glad you all like it! I absolutely adore these new shadows and lip colors!


----------



## sss215 (Jan 9, 2011)

HOT!   I am totally using Love Peck with Nightmoth!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jan 9, 2011)

Yay! I love when you do fotd's. You're always beautiful.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 9, 2011)

Ah, so gorgeous!  Love those colours on you! Very flirty!


----------



## goldilocks88 (Jan 9, 2011)

Gorgeous!! I love Nightmoth!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Jan 9, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## kayluv (Jan 10, 2011)

Gorgeous as always!!!


----------



## vipervixen (Jan 10, 2011)

This is hottt!


----------



## tepa1974 (Jan 10, 2011)

Everything is gorgeous and I loooovvveeee your hair too!


----------



## Ember2 (Jan 10, 2011)

It's a beautiful look!


----------



## myluckypenny (Jan 10, 2011)

Those lips make me want to kiss your face!  <3 it!


----------



## HMC (Jan 10, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> Oh Lord. Now I have to go back for Love Peck! LOL! Great look Devin.


  	Haha that's exactly what I was thinking!!! lol And those lips are bangin', Woman!! Nicely done!


----------



## Redaddict (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh wow!  That looks so hot!  Now I seriously can't wait to receive my Dalliance and Prance... then I'll have to see if I can make them look half as good as you do!


----------



## mistella (Jan 10, 2011)

amazing! love the crease and lipcolor


----------



## Ingenue (Jan 11, 2011)

Beautiful! I've been trying to tell people that Love Peck is stunning... And you just proved it!


----------



## Senoj (Jan 11, 2011)

That red lip is HOT!


----------



## xXTiFFaNYKGirLX (Jan 12, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## Khalia25 (Jan 12, 2011)

I live for your FOTD's! LOL....loooooooooove this!!!!


----------



## devin (Jan 12, 2011)

You ladies must go and get this if you haven't already! I had a panini, chips and a drink and the color was still on my lips! You must understand that absolutely nothing ever stays on my lips and they ALWAYS get cakey, even with lip balm. So these lip colors have really won me over!

  	Thanks again to everyone for the lovely comments!


----------



## renee604 (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks amazing! And I love the hair!


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 13, 2011)

Your lips are FIERCE. They're so full and luscious and really rock the hell out of that red. They are totally bangin' and definitely my favourite part of the whole look.


----------



## Sequinzombie (Jan 13, 2011)

amazing!


----------



## yasmin1983 (Jan 13, 2011)

WOW!!! Beautiful


----------



## HMC (Jan 13, 2011)

joey444 said:


> Beautiful!



 	Joey444, you should so get this color and use it on your lips cuz like i said on your NYE makeup FOTD, your lips would look amazing in a dark color like this!!


----------



## fintia (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow!!!!! that lip color is amazing!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 14, 2011)

I loooove this so much! Love Peck was MADE for you


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (Jan 14, 2011)

*Stunning job as usual. That lip color is hot. I wonder how I looked past it in the store?*


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jan 14, 2011)

This is totally gorgeous! Dalliance IS amazing!


----------

